# I need to pick your brain - bike attachment.



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh dear, that does sound upsetting for both of you, but especially for Merlin given his disposition. I don't have any real ideas, but perhaps if you can put up pictures of places where you think an attachment could go someone would be able to get clever on your behalf.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

https://shop.scootaround.com/BTL-Dog-walk-leash_p_57.html
https://biketowleash.com/products/the-bike-tow-leash-shortened-for-wheelchairs

or maybe a bicycle are will fit or could be adapted.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> Oh dear, that does sound upsetting for both of you, but especially for Merlin given his disposition. I don't have any real ideas, but perhaps if you can put up pictures of places where you think an attachment could go someone would be able to get clever on your behalf.


Good idea, thanks !

Here is my chair, and where I think I could set-up the attachement for the dog. I would leave the rod on but would have to take off the attachment in order to fold the chair to bring it back in the house.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Mufar42 said:


> https://shop.scootaround.com/BTL-Dog-walk-leash_p_57.html
> https://biketowleash.com/products/the-bike-tow-leash-shortened-for-wheelchairs
> 
> or maybe a bicycle are will fit or could be adapted.


This looks promising ! Beckie wouldn’t be attached to it but Merlin would. I wonder if they could put two hooks instead of one.

Edited to add : they have an add-on coupler, so it would be perfect. It is really expensive though, more than 300$ with shipping and conversion rate.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

What do you think of this one for both of them ?

https://www.acarapets.com/maison


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Google 'wheelchair leash for dogs' and all kinds of em' pop up LOL!! There are even DIY Youtube videos! Happy searching LOL!!!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

That leash you posted looks promising. As long as it isn't too expensive, i'd give that a whirl.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Dechi said:


> What do you think of this one for both of them ?
> 
> https://www.acarapets.com/maison


While I like this one, I wouldn't use it on a bike with a dog that may pull you over, on a wheelchair maybe but will it keep the pups far enough away from the wheels? You probably won't have the extra slack as you do with a leash so it may have promise. I think the hard pole type may do a better job at keeping a pup away from wheels....... I think though its difficult, if they have enough lead slack they can get caught on a wheel with any model.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Google 'wheelchair leash for dogs' and all kinds of em' pop up LOL!! There are even DIY Youtube videos! Happy searching LOL!!!


Thank you, I’ll try those exact words. 

Most of what I googled gave me wheelchairs for dogs, same on Youtube. Very little products or videos actually about walking your dog on a wheelchair, and none with an electric wheelchair. So far.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I think some of those in those links might work. But are you saying that the trouble is getting them on and off easily in order to get the wheel chair back in the house? And these might be too much trouble? I'm wondering if a bike shop or a machinist or tool and die maker might be able to modify that for you. I know if you lived close to me, my ex could do something. He's a near genius when it comes to making things to work. People would say, I need something that will do thus and so when it's doing such and such. He made things like bomb holders for the military and all kinds of things during his career. In fact, maybe I'll send him the picture of your wheel chair and explain what needs to be done with that stiff pole thing that you connect to the dog so that it can be removed quickly and easily for taking inside. He may or may not be able to do it without seeing it up close and personal but I bet someone over your way could. Or keep on looking. 

That's scary what happened with Merlin. I'm glad he wasn't hurt and hope he'll "get back on the horse" okay. Yep, I wouldn't use anything that wasn't a stiff, pole thing to keep the dog away from the wheel chair. I hope Merlin will be okay and not spooked next time. Best of luck.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I think some of those in those links might work. But are you saying that the trouble is getting them on and off easily in order to get the wheel chair back in the house? And these might be too much trouble? I'm wondering if a bike shop or a machinist or tool and die maker might be able to modify that for you. I know if you lived close to me, my ex could do something. He's a near genius when it comes to making things to work. People would say, I need something that will do thus and so when it's doing such and such. He made things like bomb holders for the military and all kinds of things during his career. In fact, maybe I'll send him the picture of your wheel chair and explain what needs to be done with that stiff pole thing that you connect to the dog so that it can be removed quickly and easily for taking inside. He may or may not be able to do it without seeing it up close and personal but I bet someone over your way could. Or keep on looking.
> 
> That's scary what happened with Merlin. I'm glad he wasn't hurt and hope he'll "get back on the horse" okay. Yep, I wouldn't use anything that wasn't a stiff, pole thing to keep the dog away from the wheel chair. I hope Merlin will be okay and not spooked next time. Best of luck.


I wish I could ask your ex too ! 

When I bring the chair back into the house, I have to fold it (it stands on its back wheel, so it’s easy to pull) and it barely has enough room to go through the door. So the doggy attachment has to come off, or the chair will be too large for the doorway. 

So the attachment also must be installed as to not prevent the chair from folding.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That_ IS_ a trick. I'm wondering if something could be made, some kind of way to snap it on and off without using a bunch of tools. Maybe some kind of clamp/lever type thing that you open and close with your hands. I'm thinking of my bike. If I need to take off a wheel there's a little clamp that I pull up on and the wheel disengages and I can just sort of lift and pull up on the wheel. I have to do this to get my bike to fit into my car.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> That_ IS_ a trick. I'm wondering if something could be made, some kind of way to snap it on and off without using a bunch of tools. Maybe some kind of clamp/lever type thing that you open and close with your hands. I'm thinking of my bike. If I need to take off a wheel there's a little clamp that I pull up on and the wheel disengages and I can just sort of lift and pull up on the wheel. I have to do this to get my bike to fit into my car.


There is the walky leash. I used to have one for my bike. I’m trying to decide of it’s the best choice. The attachment is too big for the wheelchair arm, but maybe if I wrap some kind of tape around it, it would fit.

https://www.thedogoutdoors.com/walkydog-dog-bike-leash.html


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well...you could try it. Or even call them and describe what you're wanting to do with it. Maybe they could be of assistance. They do say 100% satisfaction. So you could try it and see how it works. Is it holding the dog out far enough from your wheels? 

I'd be terrified to ride my bike with my dog attached. First of all, it would be too much repetitive kind of exercise...no stopping and sniffing. And then too, I'd be afraid if I fell or even had a near accident, my dog could be hurt. But in a wheel chair it would be safer I'd think since you have 4 wheels to balance. 

I hope something will work for you and your pooches that will be safe for all. It must be kind of hard to find something that holds the dog away just the right distance without being excessively far since you have to go on the road. That's pretty scary too. Are there any black top trails around? Or someplace safer? It's too bad you can't go on the side walk.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Well...you could try it. Or even call them and describe what you're wanting to do with it. Maybe they could be of assistance. They do say 100% satisfaction. So you could try it and see how it works. Is it holding the dog out far enough from your wheels?
> 
> I'd be terrified to ride my bike with my dog attached. First of all, it would be too much repetitive kind of exercise...no stopping and sniffing. And then too, I'd be afraid if I fell or even had a near accident, my dog could be hurt. But in a wheel chair it would be safer I'd think since you have 4 wheels to balance.
> 
> I hope something will work for you and your pooches that will be safe for all. It must be kind of hard to find something that holds the dog away just the right distance without being excessively far since you have to go on the road. That's pretty scary too. Are there any black top trails around? Or someplace safer? It's too bad you can't go on the side walk.


Yes, there is a black plastic top on the wheels. I honestly can’t figure out how he managed to get caught in there. 


The law allows me to go on sidewalks, but it’s not easier for me. They’re not even, like the road, they are at an angle, and it’s tiresome to push on the lever to stay straight. Also, meeting a dog on the sidewalk would be very dangerous, because Beckie is put of control when she meets (or sees) other dogs. If I had the money, I would get a private trainer come to my house to straighten her.

I think I might try it, so far it’s my first choice. But then what do I do with Beckie ? Do I keep her on a regular leash as I did, and let her pull on the leash and be in the front ? Do I use a coupler and let poor Merlin be dragged by her the whole time ?

Sigh. I went into a lot of trouble, and spent a lot of money on this thing, for them as much as for me. Right now I’m a bit discouraged. :-(


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

In a wheelchair? With two dogs? My dear, you are a trooper...

You go, girl!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Something will get figured out. Try not to be discouraged. If at first you don't succeed, try, try again. Hahaha. Helpful? LOL. NOT. 

I see now that you describe how the sidewalks are. That would not be good. 

Okay...here's a thought: What about going on two walks, one for each dog. I use to do that with my two when they were younger...not as much now, but sometimes so they can each have some one on one with me for walkies. Or can you not leave one home alone without a ruckus? Or...what about some kind of contraption where you carry one on your lap or in a front carrying pack...like you do with a baby. Then switch them or is that too physically difficult to do while you're in the wheel chair? I guess that would be hard to rig up. Hmmm...I'll keep thinking.

I almost think two dogs at one time when you're in a wheel chair could pose a bad situation if another dog came up to you...a loose dog. What if he/she were aggressive? And there you are with two dogs. I seriously think one at a time would be more safe and practical if it can be done. But even then, how fast can you undo the one attached to the bar thingy in case of an emergency? Now I'm probably causing you more stress. But I think this needs to be figured out and it can be.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Something will get figured out. Try not to be discouraged. If at first you don't succeed, try, try again. Hahaha. Helpful? LOL. NOT.
> 
> I see now that you describe how the sidewalks are. That would not be good.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I can’t take them out separately. I don’t have enough stamina to take them out every day, and when I find the strength to go, I am exhausted when I come back and cannot do it twice.

I am considering keeping Merlin on my lap. That’s what I do when they get tired, they ride on my lap. But Is it fair to him to not walk ? In all honesty, he is very happy on my lap, and Beckie needs the exercise a lot more than he does. I don’t think she would be happy at all not walking while he is.

About loose dogs, it’s true. There is a risk. Although it’s very rare around here. I’ve seen a few in parks, with their owners and off leash, but never on the streets. Any dog can get attacked even if they’re walking with their owner. I think it’s a calculated risk I’m willing to take.

I don’t want to go out by myself, it takes a lot of my energy and I want them to benefit from it too. It’s not fun without them.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I just looked on Amazon (Canada) and there is one like the Walky Dog that also unscrews for quick removal called the Deyace Dog Bike Leash that is a more reasonable price (cdn$39.99) if you just want the leash and not all the bells and whistles that come with the Walky Dog...........LOL! I was thinking you probably have harnesses already!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Dechi said:


> Unfortunately I can’t take them out separately. I don’t have enough stamina to take them out every day, and when I find the strength to go, I am exhausted when I come back and cannot do it twice.
> 
> I am considering keeping Merlin on my lap. That’s what I do when they get tired, they ride on my lap. But Is it fair to him to not walk ? In all honesty, he is very happy on my lap, and Beckie needs the exercise a lot more than he does. I don’t think she would be happy at all not walking while he is.
> 
> ...



I understand better now. Yep, wouldn't be fair if they can't both have a little walking time. I'm sorry you get so tired out. Well, something will come along that's just right. Maybe what Molly suggested would work.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I like this one MollyMuMa posted. You have a solid part and short leash, even if you her the solid part it would be enough control to keep him away from the wheels, and I don't know how the pups are but you could put them on a coupler and they would be together or one on each side of you. I also think anytime you walk dogs with wheels nearby wheelchair bike you just have to be more aware and able to adjust your leash length as you walk. I have walked dogs on my bike with a regular leash but frankly I had to go slow and be very careful. I don't do it with the big dogs, and actually I don't do it at all now a days. If a fall it would be disastrous. Or I just had an idea, though haven't quite thought it out maybe a piece of pvc pipe, run the leash thru it, the piping or something that is hard enough may just be enough to give you a bit of control at keeping the leash at arms length way from any wheels.i


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I just looked on Amazon (Canada) and there is one like the Walky Dog that also unscrews for quick removal called the Deyace Dog Bike Leash that is a more reasonable price (cdn$39.99) if you just want the leash and not all the bells and whistles that come with the Walky Dog...........LOL! I was thinking you probably have harnesses already!


Thank you ! I hadn’t seen your post, I’ll look into it today.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Mufar42 said:


> I like this one MollyMuMa posted. You have a solid part and short leash, even if you her the solid part it would be enough control to keep him away from the wheels, and I don't know how the pups are but you could put them on a coupler and they would be together or one on each side of you. I also think anytime you walk dogs with wheels nearby wheelchair bike you just have to be more aware and able to adjust your leash length as you walk. I have walked dogs on my bike with a regular leash but frankly I had to go slow and be very careful. I don't do it with the big dogs, and actually I don't do it at all now a days. If a fall it would be disastrous. Or I just had an idea, though haven't quite thought it out maybe a piece of pvc pipe, run the leash thru it, the piping or something that is hard enough may just be enough to give you a bit of control at keeping the leash at arms length way from any wheels.i


The PVC idea has potential. It’s so cheap I think I’ll try that first and if it fails, I’ll go to choice no 2 (Molly’s idea).

I can see it in my mind, but it might not work in real life.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That has definite potential. When and if you rig something up, be sure to show us. PVC is awesome stuff...so good for so many things. I wish you the very best for this project.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> That has definite potential. When and if you rig something up, be sure to show us. PVC is awesome stuff...so good for so many things. I wish you the very best for this project.


Thank you ! I bought a piece of pvc for 6$ and had it cut in three different lengths so I could test it.

I haven’t tried it yet, I’ll let you know.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I hope the pac works well enough o keep the leash from the wheels.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ok, here’s what I did. We tried it this morning. Merlin had no apprehension whatsoever, he was very excited to go outside as soon as I started preparing the wheelchair.

We only went for about 20 minutes, my batteries were low. Merlin was a champ. Beckie is more of a problem. She is so excited, easily distracted, pulling, forgetting to stay on the right side, ect. I’m hoping she will mature a little more this year and be better next summer.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Is that rope running all the way through the pvc? It looks like it's going under it. Merlin looks sooooo cute and ready to try it out. :angel: No doubt Becky will come around with teensy short practice sessions and some maturity always helps, doesn't it. haha. 

That cost sure beats those things you can buy already designed for it. That's lookin' good!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Is that rope running all the way through the pvc? It looks like it's going under it. Merlin looks sooooo cute and ready to try it out. :angel: No doubt Becky will come around with teensy short practice sessions and some maturity always helps, doesn't it. haha.
> 
> That cost sure beats those things you can buy already designed for it. That's lookin' good!


The rope is actually Merlin’s leash. It runs inside the pvc, then around it, then I made a knot on both end, and used a clothes clip (or whatever it’s called) that I broke and put one piece inside the pvc to keep the leash from going through it if Merlin were to pull really hard.

It’s not the best but it will do the job until I find something better.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm not sure if this idea will help or not, but when bikejoring, and some of the other dog pulling sports, a pool noodle cut into the appropriate size is used to keep the lines from getting to close to the rig. If nothing else, a pool noodle is easy to work with, light weight, and inexpensive.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Charmed said:


> I'm not sure if this idea will help or not, but when bikejoring, and some of the other dog pulling sports, a pool noodle cut into the appropriate size is used to keep the lines from getting to close to the rig. If nothing else, a pool noodle is easy to work with, light weight, and inexpensive.


Thank you ! I like the idea, I think it would work too. And it wouldn’t scratch my chair like the pvc might.

I wonder how I could get the leash through it though ?


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Pool noodle, well I think that is even a better option that could work. Good thinking ladies.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hollow pool noodle should be a possibility. This particular one is on the Lowes Canada site









I had a moment of thinking a fishing rod holder with clamp might be useful, but looking at the clamp, I don't think that would suit.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hollow pool noodle should be a possibility. This particular one is on the Lowes Canada site
> 
> View attachment 449711
> 
> ...


Wow, I need one of those ! I had no idea they made hollow pool noodles. I think my local store might have them.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Those pool noodles look like the perfect solution. Lightweight yet will keep the leash away from your chair safely. Since you will cut it up you can experiment and find the right length. You could even cut a slit through to the middle to make it easy to slip on and off the leash 

Charmed, what a smart suggestion. Dechi, I hope you can make it work for you.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I was having a creative moment this morning. Forgive the messy drawing, I am neither an artist nor a draftsperson. If the noodle doesn't work, perhaps something like this???

My thought was the challenge was to keep dogs out from wheels, and provide enough support to the arm to keep it steady, yet still easily detachable. I have no clue what your wheelchair looks like, but here was the idea.... a rope to fasten the pipe around the wheel chair back, or some other appropriate support, and a two dog coupler so both can go at once. Like this one: 
https://www.renspets.com/products/coastal-adjustable-coupler-black-3-8-width-18-24
Rope could be something soft, strong, and durable from an outdoors store or canadian tire, similar to this:
https://www.mec.ca/en/product/0403-048/5mm-Nylon-Static-Cord


The end design is based roughly off the bike attachment I had as a teen. Make sure to use harnesses on the dogs, of course!

Instructions: 

cut pvc to appropriate size
drill hole on pvc at a point slightly lower ger than the chair back or attachment point 
Drill holes on two PC end caps- 1 for width of rope, one to width of eye bolt
screw eye bolt into pvc cap, add washer and nut
thread rope or nylon webbing through hole in pvc pipe, then second end cap
glue both end caps to pvc pipe, allow to cure or dry
attach o ring to 2 dog coupler to eyebolt
cut rope to size and attach clip (can be whatever is easy for you to open, maybe an old leash clip?)
rope should be long enough to securely strap to attachment point/back of chair with little movement of pvc pipe
test without dogs

Make sure to use a harness, of course.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I am so curious as to how this turned out? Was there a best solution?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

kontiki said:


> I am so curious as to how this turned out? Was there a best solution?


I stayed with the first solution that I posted a picture of. My chair went for repair, then I wasn’t well enough to use it. So I haven’t given this much more thought.

Maybe next summer I’ll find something else. I’ll come back here and read all the suggestions again. That’s what’s good with forums, compared to Facebook, the infos don’t disappear !


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Dechi said:


> I stayed with the first solution that I posted a picture of. My chair went for repair, then I wasn’t well enough to use it. So I haven’t given this much more thought.
> 
> Maybe next summer I’ll find something else. I’ll come back here and read all the suggestions again. That’s what’s good with forums, compared to Facebook, the infos don’t disappear !


Awww...I'm sorry you haven't very well. Dang. You need a break. I hope you will feel better and that you can get something rigged up next spring or summer. Lots of good vibes coming your way Dechi. (((hug)))


----------

